

Solid gold ipad, for those who have it all - j00p34
http://www.criticalcold.com/?p=103

======
lurkinggrue
Nice! Make something that will be useful for a year out of gold.

------
mahmud
Tacky.

~~~
pixelbath
At $191,000, it's only a few cents cheaper than the normal iPad!

